# Vomiting ??? After wormer



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Is this normal ? I think I remember him doing it when I have him his last one a while back, I have him his dose earlier about 5pm and he has just thrown up 4 times all his dinner it seems ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like an allergic reaction. If you had it done by a vet, I would be calling them to see what they say. If your doing it yourself at home, I wouldn't do it any more. It is not normal for any dog to vomit after a worming.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

It can be a common side effect. How is he doing now?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Why are you worming? Does he have worms?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odor gets a slightly upset tummy after getting wormed (softer stools). Doesn't happen every time though. I find with oral tablets, it helps to give them with food. I would give your vet a quick call just to see what they think and if restricting food will help until everything settles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is extremely common with the cheap pet shop wormers. Getting the prescription type from your vet should help.
Tracy, in the UK it is normal to routinely worm as a preventative measure. I use an online worm count company to check if they need worming, my vets think I am putting my dogs health at risk. Routinely vaccinate, worm, de-flea and feed rubbish is the general consensus with British vets. It will be a while before different approaches become mainstream.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

The main reason I am doing it is because my vet advised me to as jet is scouting along on his bum and is hungry all the time which he says are symptoms of worms ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Stella. Interesting.

Jetsmum - I would take in a stool sample and have them check for worms. If he doesn't have any worms, he doesn't need to be wormed. Simple.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I' rang the vets today, they are very against letting me have a stool sample test done. Said there isn't really any point because he needs to be done every 3 months. I keep getting told conflicting information it's confusing me! So I'm takin jet down on Friday and hopefully will get him sorted , he had panacur when was under 6 months and was ok with that but the lady is going to go through all the different options ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

All UK vets are keen on routine worming. I don't believe in putting more chemicals than necessary into my dogs bodies, especially a tiny dog like a Chi. So I do regular worm counts, and since feeding raw I have only had negative results, so haven't had to worm them. This is the company I use Worm Count | Wormcount.com it is fairly cheap, (far cheaper than getting the vet to do it) and very quick. Definitely worth a look, especially if you have a dog that doesn't tolerate wormers well.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for that website !! I will be getting the test off there as they r alot cheaper than what they quotes me over te phone last night ... I suspect they will come back alot quicker too. I am still going to go on Friday because I dO think he has it because of what he has been doing although it may be his anal glands so in going to get them expressed too! It may well just be that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kenziesmith (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, I agree that a pet always feel hungry all the time when he is suffering from worms. Plus if he is vomiting then he could be having serious complications.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

So went to the bet had jets anal glands expressed they were very full they said! I'm going to wait and see in 6. Weeks and have him checked again. They said he may have a problem and they are not emptying properly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like he needs more fiber in his diet to help clean out the anal glands. What are you feeding?


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

He has acana 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

What is acana? Is it caused by worms?


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

No its the name of his food lol x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

